
I need feedback - RomanProofy
please tell me whether you can get feedback on service http:&#x2F;&#x2F;proofy.io&#x2F;
======
troymc
There are some grammar errors on the homepage, e.g.

* "Convert your leads to customers using more effective way"

* "Protect servers repute"

* "Get rids of the duplicate emails to contain only unique addresses"

* "We offers 100 free checks while the great service"

------
bbcbasic
I don't get the use case.

If I have a file to upload with 10000 emails say, then either they have opted
in via an auto-responder and therefore those emails are already validated, or
I have purchased a list off someone, which is potentially a bit shady but I
should just get them validated again with a double opt in.

Where does this service fit into that?

------
joshbackstein
The first thing that immediately caught my attention is that it's not using
HTTPS by default. More specifically, login and signup are both performed
without it. Personally, I won't sign up for or log in to a site that runs
sensitive information over a plain-text connection. Changing the protocol
manually gave me a warning that the certificate expired at the beginning of
September, so maybe that's being worked on.

------
ncouture
From a quick glance there is nothing throwing me off, which is rare in my
case.

Make your special offer more targeted to avoid showing it to the same person
N*pages_visited_all_the_way_down.

~~~
RomanProofy
thank you vary match we decided this problem

------
S4M
I don't think I will need it any time soon, but I am impressed by the design
of your web page.

~~~
RomanProofy
thank you for your opinion

------
eecks
One issue I see is there is no mention of security/privacy? Do you store the
emails input?

~~~
RomanProofy
thank you for your opinion we are fix this mistake

